# Carving a Newport shell



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

​
Anyone familiar with 18th century Newport furniture from the Townsends and Goddards is familiar with this blockfront shell.

Learned from Jeffery P. Greene's book on American furniture of the 18th century, he teaches the steps involved in carving one of these beautiful, graceful shells. I've always been fascinated by them.

The actual furniture can often be attributed to a certain maker just by the shell carving, much like a signature.

The shell boils down to three main steps.

1. Hollow out the outline of the shell, which would seem to be against the intuitive approach.

2. Shape the rough outline of the shell, which would seem to be step one.

3. Shape the rays to the finished curves of the design.

The board I carved on this is rather small, as are the sequential steps, but it serves as a reminder to how to do this, as well as provide practice in the carving techniques.

As they say practice makes perfect.

Lee


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I just started my first woodcarving this afternoon. Your work is beautiful, I'm guessing mine will be firewood.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I've always loved Newport but never tried any of it. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great Lee I remember that piece at the Picnic. A great job.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Rikkor;

Thank you for the kind words.

That book I mentioned is an excellent resource if you like that type / Period of furniture. I learned an incredible amount of information from that book.

Carving just takes some patience, sharp tools, and some practice.

Lee


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Patience, sharp tools, and practice is right!

Good work.

My first carving work was carving the shells on my Queen Ann Highboy.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Thomas,

I love that furniture myself. There's a book about it which is an incredible resource. Written in the early to mid eighties, Master Craftsmen of Newport.

It only had one printing, I believe, of fifteen hundred copies.The author saved one hundred fifty copies, which were signed and authorized to be leather bound. When it first hit the shelves I thought it was too expensive so I didn't buy it. The author of the book mentioned above, American Furniture of the 18th century, had a number of the signed copies, so I did end up buying # 143 of the 150. I first saw that it was six hundred and fifty, which again I thought was way too much.

Since I'm so patience I waited. I ended getting it at the rock bottom price of close to fifteen hundred for the book and the leather binding.

The moral of the story is patience sucks!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Gary;

I checked out your Queen Anne Furniture, and the carvings you spoke of. Beautiful pieces and workmanship.

Great job!

Lee


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Practice practice is right is right… I'm carving some midevil ivy right now and four leaves for legs on a box I'm working on , hint, hint.. Not just any box. Hey you should carve an 18th century newport shell on a box, I was taught by an ex- russian army officer working at a frame restoration workshop here in brooklyn after 4 yrs of sculpture in college and I still say I'm a beginner… he said in about 14 years time you'll start to understand carving such as chip carving pattern details and emblems.. I wanted to bring this up before, cause I've thrown my cheaters dremmel into the closet years ago and only use hand tools for carving now… Sharp tools, and practice. Understanding the different woods you carve and the grain. And never ever stop "learning" I even managed to teach the russian a thing or two out of the endless lessons he's shown me.. I like to mix some traditional rule and then leap way outside the box… But back to you: seems like you got a "Firm Grip" on it. My main tip would be find an old sage an old YODA of the wood.. Learn from him you will… There is one here on Lumberjocks! Maybe even two… You have a True Love for Wood I can See. Respect it and it'll respect you back.. Patients and education, A little natural talent won't hurt either. Which Looks like you've got. One mistake I've made: is over sanding after carving. The edges as ya probably know should turn out CRISP like one slice made each edge…. I have so much more to learn myself and hope I always do… That's the fun of it for me, Have a great time w this stuff it's the heart of the craft, in my opinion. NOt knocking the dremmel up there, It's a great tool I use often just not for this.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Wood is such a wonderful medium. The range of projects that are on this site just boggle the mind. From pure utility to fine art.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Rikkor;

Agreed!

The things that are possible with wood are limited only the the imagination.

Lee


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

That's great, Lee. I've been watching some decorative carving DVD's from Chris Pye. He's a very good teacher and really advocates clamping a board to the bench and doing a WHOLE BUNCH of practice. In his DVD series, the first video is just on sharpening. Thanks for sharing this stuff. Are you going to have a Lee Jesberger unique carving that is going to be added to pieces?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Tom;

As you and I discussed with planning a board, (both of us being quite content to stand in one spot for hours, just shaving wood and listening to that sound of the shavings peeling out), I do the same thing with sharpening my carving tools and carving no particular thing, in an effort to get "the feel". Practice is the only way I'm aware of.

I use Ashley Isles carving tools which are sharpened properly at the factory, so I am just touching up the edge most of the time. I also buy several of commonly used tools, so I don't have to stop in the middle of a project to touch them up. I just grab another one and keep on going. Then later I'll go through the chisel drawer and check each tool for sharpness. (takes a while as I have over 120 of them). I don't need all them but I like collecting them. (I have problems, as you well know).

I've been looking at Japanese carving tools lately and drooling over them, (especially the centerfold showing a gouge). I have a few of them also, and I love them. They have a couple unique designs, not found in the Western line up, which are really handy. Maybe I can post some pictures later today of them. (if my wife lets me out).LOL

And Chris Pye is a great teacher, and VERY accomplished carver, as is Nora Hall.

A logo carving is something we discussed in the shop a number of times, but it's just one more step in getting the projects out the door. (We're already behind usually), so it keeps getting voted down.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

Lee, Very nice work, as usual from you! Haha, Happy new year pal.

These are great I'm looking for a carving project for two new hope chests I'm working on, this may just be the ticket. Excellent work. We having another picnic this year?

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

HI Bob;

Thank you for the kind words. These shells are beautiful for sure. I will build a Newport piece one of these days just for kicks, including the Newport Ball and claw foot. (the most difficult of the various styles from the 18th century American furniture, due to the undercut talons. Very stylish indeed.

Yes, there is word on the street of a picnic this year also.

Happy New year to you as well.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

picnic? did I hear picnic?? Think eMag


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Nora Hall, has a video on this as well as the pattern, its available from Woodcraft as well as Traditional Woodworker,if ya really want to be humbled and learn a ton on the newport shell carving ,I really suggest you get the video, to watch a 75 year old + lady carve this thing , is worth the price 10 fold, Nora Hall is the cats meow when it comes to the shell carving,I have done a couple, and seen alot done, this lady pales us all,

Lee you have have done us all proud, keep it up and keep us posted, most impressive my friend


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy figured maple.. That is some true blue, beautiful work. I'm pretty new to lumberjocks. I thought I'd check out your projects, since I saw your newport shell post, also because you seem to be close with karson. He's been really helpful to me , nice skills and a nice guy. Your projects are inspiring. I'm interested in the scroll work your doing. I myself am trying to add inlays and marquetry into a few sculptures right now. I'm mixing some japanese joinery, three ball n claw 5 foot legs, and some modern inlayed imagery.. I'll shut up now and just send you a photo when It's finished..Sorry if I sounded condescending in my reply to newport shell forum. I know better now, who I'm writing to after seeing your projects in more detail… And maybe I should have been asking you, for some carving advice.. After all, being a sculptor often I envy folks who "specialize" and focus their efforts in specific areas. I hope one day to be strong enough in many area's to mix them into some new 'idea' mixing woodwork & Sculpture. I wrote before, thinking I knew more than I did, When it came to not sanding after chip carving or the shell work. I' think I really said that because I've over sanded nicely carved gouged out designs only to dull the lines and wasn't happy with it after.. Pretty silly, do what ever it takes! to make you happy with your work . Like what you said also about practice and enjoying the sound of wood shavings for hours, when you where writing back to tom. This wood working thing has to be a meditation of sorts, and has great power and healing applications.. Why else would I / We spend all this time Loving it, and talking about it's World… Keep up the beautiful work. Ordered some dark walnut 54×10x1/2 today ….......I can't wait.. Patrick


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Charles,

Thank you sir! I appreciate it. I'll look for her video, next time I'm at woodcraft.

This shell isn't of the quality I would give to a client on a project. (or on my own projects either) It was done in a bit of a hurry, just for the practice of the procedure, more than anything else. It hangs above my garage door in the shop, as it's beauty and grace is inspiring.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Patrick;

Thank you for the kind words. I had no problem with your previous email.

One thing I failed to mention as written above to Charles is this was a hurried practice session in the procedure, not so much the carving.

I saw it in Jeffery Greene's book and wanted to run through the steps.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Lee;

I don't think there's anything you can't do.

A very nice carving, I've seen quite a few styles of this type of shell, but I like this one a lot.

I have some old carving books, & I think this pattern may be in one of them.

I guess I'll have to dig through my pile of books.

I think I'll carve one of these myself, but only after I finish some of my unfinished projects.

I haven't touched my carving tools for quite awhile now.

Something like this would look real on a small box, or chest.

I was wondering what the dimensions of this one was.

Dick


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick;

Thank you for those kind words. I promise you there is plenty I can't do!

The shell is 5 1/4" wide x 2 3/4" high. (I just ran out to the shop to make certain I give you the right size).

I really hope to be able to built a Newport Piece with a block front one of these days.

They are incredible pieces of American furniture history. Actually thinking about it, I would like build a number of 18th century pieces, including a Philadelphia Highboy.

It should prove quite challenging.

Thanks again Dick;

Lee


----------



## mtcarver (Aug 31, 2007)

Never tryed thhis but i belive now i will. Thanks for the info. GREAT WORK


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Robert;

For you,this should be a piece of cake. Be sure to post pictures for us.

You Do nice work.

Lee


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Lee,

I just wanted to say hello to another period furniture enthusiast. I love building this style of furniture. I've been collecting a lot of old period furniture books such as the Margon books, the Gottshall books, Carlyle Lynch's book, Andy Marlow, etc. My next books I'm going to get is the Norm Vandal and the Jeff Greene books. I went back and bought all of the Fine Woodworking and Fine Homebuilding magazines so I have good resource there. I just can't seem to read enough. So much knowledge and so little time to absorb it. I posted a low boy that I just finsihed up but I took several liberties with it and it's not a true repro, just my interpretation. My next project in this style will be a full size low boy with the knee carving, etc. so it feels good knowing now I've got someone as yourself whose brain I can pick .

Sam


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Sam;

Great to hear I'm in good company. I have most of the books you mentioned, as I too am a big reader on this subject. Jeffery Greene's book is fabulous. I bought another book from Jeffery also, "Master Craftsmen of Newport". I bought it a few years ago. I paid over $900.00 for it, plus close to six hundred for the leather binding. (only 150 were signed and authorized to be leather bound.

I checked the price the other day. The book is $ 2,000.00 now, + the leather binding! First investment I ever made that went up in value.

I'm going to check out your projects page a little later tonight.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

$900 + $600? Wow - I looked on alibris and all of the ones I found are above $800. Amazing. Why is it so expensive and what is in the book? Is it similar to Nutting's books? I have them. I've been collecting all of the books of this type that I can find. Margon's books are exceptionally good.

I just went to your site. You do amazing work!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Sam;

Thank you for the very kind words. It's a subject I enjoy studying and participating in. I'm sure I could be perfectly happy doing nothing but these pieces.

Likely those books are not one of the one hundred fifty books signed and numbered by the author, and authorized for the leather binding, which is quite nice. Or possibly they're just not in great condition.

There were only one thousand printed, so they're pretty rare.

It covers the life and families of the Townsends and Goddards, obviously THE cabinetmakers of the 18th century in the Newport area. It also cover the furniture of the makers of these families, and their style of work. They all participated in the various pieces the group was known for, so attributing pieces is often done by the carvings on the piece. This is verified when necessary by comparing the piece in question to a signed piece. My like a fingerprint, they all had their own style of working and techniques.

As I recall, Jeffery P. Greene has been commissioned to built replicas either by the Historic Commission in Newport, or the Newport Museum, I can't recall which. This is being done with the author of the above mentioned book. The author is not partaking in the construction, just in providing research information. (This is based on my memory from a while back, so some details may be skewed somewhat).

I just visited your site as well, and your Queen Anne piece is beautiful.

Thanks again;

Lee


----------

